# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club >  Ημέρα θλίψης για την οικογένεια του nautilia.gr

## roussosf

DSC03035.JPG

αντιο φιλε
απο τα ψηλα πλεον θα βλεπεις την πλωρη της Σουπερφερακλας ,οπως την ελεγες

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλό ταξίδι φίλε, πέτα ελεύθερα σαν τους γλάρους.

ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΑ 02 22-09-2010.jpg

----------


## proussos

Καλή ξεκούραση Καπετάνιε...
Περίμενα να συνταξιδέψουμε και να τα πούμε...όμως άλλαξες γνώμη και προορισμό και δεν πρόφθασα να σου πω ούτε γειά !
Η μπουρού σήμερα θα σιγήσει...τόσο όσο σιωπηλά εσύ έφυγες !
Συλληπητήρια...
epi-penthos.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Για ποιον είναι τα συλλυπητήρια?  :Apologetic:

----------


## Ερνεστος

ραντεβου το πρωι για ψαρεμα στο βολβοDSC_5122.jpg

----------


## roussosf

> Για ποιον είναι τα συλλυπητήρια?


για ένα μέλος του forum που τελευταία είχε σταματήσει να γραφει
το avatar του ήταν η φωτό που ανεβασα η πληρη του SF II

----------


## karavofanatikos

_Καλό Ταξίδι Leo!

_SL385052.jpg

----------


## maria korre

Leo, καλό ταξίδι! Ας είναι γαλήνια τα πελάγη που ταξιδεύεις!
DSC02700.jpg

----------


## Nautilia News

Ημέρα θλίψης η σημερινή για την οικογένεια του nautilia.gr καθώς χθές  αργά το βράδυ έφυγε από κοντά μας, o γνωστός μας Leo. Υπήρξε για χρόνια  στη διοίκηση του nautilia.gr και συνέβαλε σημαντικά στην ανάπτυξη του  forum. Από το απόγευμα της Πέμπτης 22 Νοεμβρίου του 2007 που μπήκε στην  οικογένεια του nautilia.gr, συνέβαλε τα μέγιστα σε όλους τους τομείς.  Μας πρόσέφερε τις γνώσεις του ως καπετάνιος και είχε πάντα να μας  διηγηθεί μια ιστορία από τα καράβια. Ήταν πρόθυμος να δώσει λύση σε  οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα και αντιμετώπιζε τα πάντα με ευγένεια. Πολύ καλός φίλος για  κάποιους, σαν δεύτερος πατέρας για κάποιους άλλους, αλλά αγαπητός από  όλους..

Ας είναι καλό και γαλήνιο το τελευταίο του ταξίδι..



Η κηδεία θα γίνει αύριο Τετάρτη 15 Οκτωβρίου στον Ι.Ναό Αγίου Λούκά στο Ηράκλειο Αττικής στις 16:00.

----------


## kalypso

έμαθα σχετικά  πρόσφατα την περιπέτεια της υγείας του,και μόλις χτες το απόγευμα τον θυμηθήκαμε με ένα φίλο σε μία μας συζητηση!θα ήθελα να πώ "ας είναι ελαφρύ το χώμα που θα τον σκεπάζει" αλλά νομίζω ότι θα προτιμούσε το "καλές και γαλήνιες θάλασσες".ευχαριστούμε για όσα μοιράστηκες μαζί μας εδω μέσα!καλό ταξιδι Leo! συλλυπητήρια στην οικογένεια!

----------


## leo85

Καλό σου ταξίδι φίλε μου.

ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΕΡΡΥ ΙΙ.jpg

Θα σε θυμόμαστε πάντα.

----------


## Ilias 92

Πάντα τέτοιες ώρες κάθε βράδυ κάθομαι και ξεφυλλίζω τις σελίδες του ναυτιλια, περνώντας με ευκολία χρονια ολόκληρα. Σε εκείνες λοιπόν τις αναζητήσεις έβλεπα την συνετή παρουσία ενός μέλους που πάντα προσπαθούσε να εξαλείψει την ένταση, με τα κατευναστικά του σχόλια, με τις φωτογραφίες του και τις στέρεες απόψεις του.

Οταν για πρώτη φορά συναντήθηκα με τα μέλη του φορουμ στην πίτα του 2014 είδα τους ανθρώπους πίσω απο τα μικρά εικονίδια που κάθε μέρα συζητούν αλλοτε ήρεμα και άλλοτε όχι, αυτο μου έκανε μεγάλη εντύπωση καθώς πάντα προσπαθούσα να φανταστώ πως ηταν όλοι αυτοί, της μικρής μας οικογένειας.

Ακομα και αν δεν τον γνώρισα προσωπικά, ακομα και αν δεν συνυπήρξαμε ταυτόχρονα εδώ, σημερα νοιωθω θλίψη καθώς η πλώρη του Leo δεν θα ξανασαλπαρει στο πέλαγος του ναυτιλια.

Δεν ξέρω κατα πόσο αυτο ειναι παρήγορο, αλλά οι οικείοι του να ξέρουν ότι εδω μεσα υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που τον έκτημισαν πολυ.

Καλο σου ταξιδι Leo.
image.jpg

----------


## kost

DSC_2577.jpg
Με αυτά τα λίγα λόγια και τη φωτογραφία θέλω και εγώ να σε αποχαιρετήσω, τούτη την ώρα που ετοιμάζεσαι για το μεγάλο ταξίδι. Αφορμή για τη γνωριμία μας ήταν ένα άρθρο μου που ανέβηκε, με τη βοήθειά σου, στο nautilia gr. Aπό τότε με τίμησες με τη φιλία σου και σε ευχαριστώ.
   Καλό ταξίδι Λεονάρδε. Θα μας λείψεις, αν και ξέρω ότι θα είσαι πάντα μαζί μας στα καραβολατρικά στέκια.

----------


## mastrokostas

Δύσκολη μέρα η σημερινή για μας στο Naytilia  !λόγια δεν υπάρχουν για να περιγράψεις τα συναισθήματα ! Τι να πρωτοθυμηθώ ! συζητήσεις ! Βαπόρια !ιστορίες ! τσίπουρα !κρασιά !γέλια ! και ξαφνικά ,χτυπά ένα τηλέφωνο και τρελαίνεσαι !
Σήμερα χαιρετίσαμε έναν καλό φίλο ! Τον καπετάνιο μας !

----------


## SteliosK

Tα θερμά μας Συλλυπητήρια στην οικογένεια του.
Εμείς από το Ναυτιλία θα τον θυμόμαστε για πάντα!

----------


## Nikos_V

2533a.jpg2371a.jpg

Καλο ταξιδι καπτεν Λεο!!!!Γαληνιες οι θαλασσες που θα ταξιδευεις!!!Το B.S.Ιθακη χθες ηρθε και αναχωρησε σιωπηλο χωρις σφυριγματα!!!Φορος τιμης στον καπτεν Λεο!!!!Θα εισε παντα μεσα στις καρδιες μας!!!

----------


## giorgos....

Καλό ταξίδι Leo.. Υπήρξες ένα πολύ σημαντικό κομμάτι  του nautilia.gr, ένας συμπαραστάτης στα πρώτα μου βήματα σε τούτη εδώ την ιστοσελίδα και θα έτσι θα παραμείνεις. Ας είναι καλό το τελευταίο σου ταξίδι, έτσι κι αλλιώς ήσουν γεννημένος για ταξίδια..

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Καλό ταξίδι καπετάνιε....

----------


## Eng

Μου μετεφερες την μεγαλη αγαπη για την Συρο και μερος αυτης εισαι και εσυ.. Πλεον η Συρος θα ειναι ταυτοχρονα μια βαθια θλιψη, οπως και αυτη η βεραντα που απλωνεται στα δεξια του δρομου.. 
Θα σε θυμαμαι με πολυ Αγαπη!!!
Την μεγαλη μου αγαπη και βαθυτητατη εκτιμηση στη Καπετανισσα!!

----------


## thanos75

Καλό ταξίδι καπτα-Λεονάρδε!
Είχα την ευκαιρία να σε γνωρίσω και να τα πούμε σε 2-3 μαζώξεις του nautilia και πραγματικά μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση η σύνεσή σου.  Ας είναι ελαφρύ το χώμα που σε σκεπάζει.  Εάν μάλιστα είναι το χώμα της όμορφης Σύρου, ακόμα καλύτερα!!!

----------


## Nautilia News

Στις 13 Οκτωβρίου έφυγε από κοντά μας ένα αγαπημένο μέλος της οικογένειας του nautilia.gr, ο Leo.
Την Τετάρτη 19 Νοεμβρίου θα πραγματοποιηθεί το μνημόσυνο του, στις 18.30 στον Άγιο Διονύση στην Πανεπιστημίου (Δίπλα στο Οφθαλμιατρείο)

----------


## Ellinis

Mε μεγάλη λύπη πληροφορήθηκα χθες οτι ο emmpapad έφυγε από κοντά μας για το στερνό ταξίδι. Οι κάβοι της ζωής κόπηκαν βίαια και απρόσμενα... Κουράγιο μόνο μπορώ να πως στους οικείους του και σε όλους τους φίλους του.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Καλό ταξίδι ....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ο Θεος να αναπαυσει την ψυχη του

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Έχω σοκαριστεί, δεν μπορώ να το πιστέψω. Ένας καλός άνθρωπος, ένας καλός φίλος.

Καλό ταξίδι σου Μανώλη φίλε μου.

----------


## leo85

Τα Θερμά συλλυπητήρια μου στους οικειους του.......

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πάνε κάπου 12 χρόνια όταν σε επιστολή μου στο Ships Monthly αναζητούσα στοιχεία γιά παλιά ελληνικά ακτοπλο'ι'κά κ ανάμεσα στους τόσους ξένους απάντησε ένας Έλληνας,αυτός ήταν ο Μανώλης.Ήταν η αφορμή γιά το ξεκίνημα μιάς θερμής φιλίας,αν κ μέναμε τόσο μακρυά,εκείνος στο Ηράκλειο Κρήτης κ εγώ στον Πειραιά.
Πολύ αργότερα, ύστερα από σύσταση δική του κ του αδελφού του Νεκτάριου επίσης καλού φίλου κ καραβολάτρη,γνώρισα κ μπήκα στο nautilia.
Kαθένας βλέπει το χόμπυ του από διαφορετική σκοπιά κ ο Μανώλης ήταν ο ειδικός στα νηολόγια κ τα μικρά σκάφη,αυτά που η ανίχνευση της καριέρας τους ιντριγκάρει περισσότερο όπως έλεγε.
Ένα τροχαίο έκοψε πρόωρα το νήμα της ζωής του κ ο αδόκητος θάνατος ενός καλού φίλου κ ανθρώπου συγκλόνισε όλους όσους τον γνωρίσαμε.Θερμότατα συλλυπητήρια στους οικείους του.
Εmmpapad, ας είναι ελαφρύ το χώμα της λεβεντογέννας Κρήτης που σε σκεπάζει... :Apologetic:  :Apologetic:  :Apologetic:

----------


## maria korre

Διάβασα τη σχετική είδηση και συγκλονίστηκα! Ένας νέος και θαυμάσιος άνθρωπος απ'ότι κατάλαβα!
Καλό του ταξίδι, θερμά συλλυπητήρια στην οικογένειά του!

----------


## renetoes

> Πάνε κάπου 12 χρόνια όταν σε επιστολή μου στο Ships Monthly αναζητούσα στοιχεία γιά παλιά ελληνικά ακτοπλο'ι'κά κ ανάμεσα στους τόσους ξένους απάντησε ένας Έλληνας,αυτός ήταν ο Μανώλης.Ήταν η αφορμή γιά το ξεκίνημα μιάς θερμής φιλίας,αν κ μέναμε τόσο μακρυά,εκείνος στο Ηράκλειο Κρήτης κ εγώ στον Πειραιά.
> Πολύ αργότερα, ύστερα από σύσταση δική του κ του αδελφού του Νεκτάριου επίσης καλού φίλου κ καραβολάτρη,γνώρισα κ μπήκα στο nautilia.
> Kαθένας βλέπει το χόμπυ του από διαφορετική σκοπιά κ ο Μανώλης ήταν ο ειδικός στα νηολόγια κ τα μικρά σκάφη,αυτά που η ανίχνευση της καριέρας τους ιντριγκάρει περισσότερο όπως έλεγε.
> Ένα τροχαίο έκοψε πρόωρα το νήμα της ζωής του κ ο αδόκητος θάνατος ενός καλού φίλου κ ανθρώπου συγκλόνισε όλους όσους τον γνωρίσαμε.Θερμότατα συλλυπητήρια στους οικείους του.
> Εmmpapad, ας είναι ελαφρύ το χώμα της λεβεντογέννας Κρήτης που σε σκεπάζει...


Θερμά συλλυπητήρια στην οικογένειά του αείμνηστου Μανώλη Παπαδάκη και ειδικά στον αδελφό του Νεκτάριο, μέγα καραβολάτρη, εκλεκτό στέλεχος του Τμήματος Βιολογίας του Παν/μίου Κρήτης.

----------


## pantelis2009

Με μεγάλη λύπη έμαθα ότι ο φίλος Leonardos B (Λεονάρδος Μπίτρος) δεν είναι πια μαζί μας. Τα συλλυπητήρια στην οικογένεια του.  Ήταν υπέροχος φίλος και καραβολάτρης. 
Καλό ταξίδι φίλε Λεονάρδε, εκεί που πας θα συναντήσεις και άλλους φίλους με τα ίδια ενδιαφέροντα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ο θεος να  αναπαυση την ψυχη του ,ενας αγαπητος , ζεστος και ευγενης ανθρωπος

----------


## leo85

Τα θερμά μου συλλυπητήρια.

----------


## Ellinis

Τι να πρωτογράψει κανείς για έναν άνθρωπο όπως ο Λεονάρδος. Για την αστείρευτη καλλιτεχνική του φλέβα, για τον τρόπο που σε κέρδιζε με την πραότητα του, για την προθυμία με την οποία μοιραζόταν τις τόσες αυθεντικές ιστορίες που γνώριζε. Καλή δύναμη στους οικείους του...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Οτι και να πεί κανείς είναι λίγο, η προσφορά του μεγάλη στην οικογένεια του nautilia ....

----------


## Ilias 92

Πραγματικά στεναχωρήθηκα, να ναι καλά εκεί που παει!
 Με παρακίνησε να αρχίσω την πυρογραφία και ήθελα τοσο να τον γνωρίσω απο κοντά! 
Τι να πω δεν ξέρω! Κριμα!

----------


## andria salamis

κρίμα δεν τον γνωριζα,μα στεναχωρήθηκα, παντα ειχε εναν καλο λογο,
ηταν και καλλιτεχνης,τα συλλυπητήρια μου.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ένα ακόμη μέλος του nautilia έφυγε γιά το μεγάλο ταξίδι.Πρώην στέλεχος του ΠΝ,μου άρεσαν πάντα οι αναφορές του σε άλλες εποχές κ ήταν ενδιαφέρον να μαθαίνεις από έναν άνθρωπο που τα έζησε τα πολεμικά "από μέσα".Δυστυχώς δεν έτυχε να τον γνωρίσω από κοντά.
Θερμά συλλυπητήρια στους οικείους του.Ο Θεός να τον συγχωρήσει.

----------


## nikos1945

ΑΓΑΠΗΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΞΕΧΑΣΤΕ ΦΙΛΕ ΛΕΟΝΑΔΡΟ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΕΧΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΜΕΓΑΛΟΣΥΝΗ ΤΗΣ ΨΥΧΗΣ ΣΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ.ΚΑΛΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΣΟ ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΜΕ ΣΕΒΑΣΜΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΤΙΜΗΣΗ  ΝΙΚΟΣ1945.

----------


## nektarios15

Καλές θάλασσες να έχεις φίλε Λεονάρδε θα σε θυμόμαστε πάντα, τα θερμά μου συλληπητήρια στην οικογένεια.

----------


## npapad

Θερμά συλλυπητήρια και από εμένα... Δεν τον γνώριζα αλλά από ότι καταλαβαίνω
από τα γραφόμενα ήταν ένας εξαιρετικός άνθρωπος... Καλή δύναμη στην οικογένεια του...
Νεκτάριος Παπαδάκης

----------


## maria korre

¶λλος ένας συνταξιδιώτης που έφυγε πολύ νωρίς! Καλό ταξίδι Λεονάρδε! Θερμά συλλυπητήρια στην οικογένεια!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ........
> Έτσι βέβαια δικαιώνεται και ο αγαπητός εκλειπών φίλος μας _Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκης_ (emmpapad) _
> .......
> 
> _


Λυπουμαι που διαβαζω αυτο. Τι συνεβη;

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Λυπουμαι που διαβαζω αυτο. Τι συνεβη;


_Διαβάστε εδώ_.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

ΛΕΟΝΑΡΔΟΣ ΜΠΙΤΡΟΣ

Με μεγαλη λυπη εμαθα απο αυτην την σελιδα για την απωλεια του φιλου Λεοναρδου Μπιτρου (_Leonardos B._). Ελευσινιος και αυτος, φιλος για πολλα χρονια. Ειχαμε μια καλη φιλια 6.000 μιλια μακρυα ο ενας απο τον αλλο, αλλα τον εβλεπα καθε φορα που ερχομουν. Του χρωσταμε παρα πολλα και για τα καλλιτεχνικα αλλα, για μενα, κυριως για τις απιθανες γνωσεις του και φωτογραφιες (ιδιως τις φωτογραφιες του Γ. Συριωτη) απο πλοια του Αργοσαρωνικου οπου μας προσφερε παρα πολλα....  Και φυσικα δεν θα ξαχασουμε τις φωτογραφιες του θρυλικου ΒΡΥΣΗΙΣ (κοιταξτε παρα κατω.

Τον ειδα για τελευταια φορα στις 25 Νοεμβριου 2014 οταν ηλθε στην Ακαδημια Αθηνων (αντιπροσωπος της nautilia.gr οπως μου ειπε τοτε) και χαρηκαμε να μιλησουμε για τα αγαπητα μας θεματα...  Απο αυτην την εκδηλωση ιδου και μια φωτογραφια των δυο μας (ο Λεοναρδος αριστερα)

photo 1.JPG

Τελευταιο του μηνυμα στις 17 Νοεμβριου 2015...

Εδω μερικα για την αγαπημενη Ελευσινα http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...ht=#post538790 
Για το ΑΙΓΙΝΑ  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...ht=#post531790
Για το ΚΑΛΑΜΑΡΑ  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...ht=#post529974
Για το ΜΑΡΙΩ  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...ht=#post529256
Για το ΝΙΚΗ  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...ht=#post523456

Αλλα ειδικα για το θρυλικο ΒΡΥΣΗΙΣ του 1945 που μας το γνωρισε και μας ειπε τοσα πολλα γι αυτο....
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...ht=#post523452 

Θα μας λειψεις φιλε Λεοναρδε.

ΝΑΠ

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

H ξαφνική απώλεια του φίλου, καραβολάτρη και καλλιτέχνη Κάρολου μας βυθίζει όλους εμάς τους καραβολάτρες σε απέραντη θλίψη. 
Υπήρξε πιστός φίλος και μεγάλος λάτρης της τέχνης, ενώ η προσφορά του –σε πληροφορίες και φωτογραφίες- στο nautilia.gr υπήρξε ανεκτίμητη. 
Διακρίθηκε για το ήθος, την εντιμότητα, τη συνέπεια, αλλά και την μεγάλη αγάπη του για την ιδιαίτερη πατρίδα του την Τήνο και τα καράβια. 
Στην οικογένεια και σε όλους τους οικείους του, εκφράζουμε τη βαθιά οδύνη μας και τα ειλικρινή συλλυπητήρια μας.
Καλό σου ταξίδι φίλε _karolos_, θα ταξιδεύεις για πάντα στην καρδιά μας…

Η κηδεία θα γίνει αύριο Τρίτη 21 Μαρτίου στον Ι.Ναό Κοιμήσεως Θεοτόκου Κάντζας Αττικής στις 11:00.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Θερμά συλλυπητήρια στους οικείους του εκλιπόντος.
Ο Θεός να αναπαύσει την ψυχή του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλό ταξίδι να έχεις φίλε και να είναι γαλήνιες οι θάλασσες.

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Καλό ταξίδι καλέ μου φίλε Καρολε... Ο Θεός να αναπαύσει την ψυχή του... Συλλυπητήρια στην οικογένεια του

----------


## Nautilia News

*Αντίο στον φίλο, καραβολάτρη, καλλιτέχνη….*

----------


## andria salamis

Τα Συλλυπητήρια μου στην οικογενεια του,κρίμα έφυγε νωρίς.

----------


## leo85

Καλό ταξίδι φίλε Κάρολε,θα σε θυμόμαστε πάντα.Τα θερμά μου συλλυπητήρια στην οικογένεια του.

----------


## dionisos

Θερμα συλληπητηρια στην Οικογενεια.

----------


## seaways_lover

Τα θερμά μου συλλυπητήρια στην οικογένεια του.

----------


## npapad

Θερμά συλλυπητήρια στην οικογένεια του. Καλό ταξίδι.

----------


## BOBKING

Τα Θερμά μου συλλυπητήρια στην οικογένεια του και καλό του ταξίδι

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Ο Θεος να τον αναπαύσει...Ειχα την τιμη να τον γνωρισω σε μια συναντηση και να πουμε πολλά......Κουραγιο στην οικογενεια του.

----------


## Στέφανος

Τι κρίμα!!!!!
Θερμά συλλυπητήρια στους οικείους του ...

----------


## Maiandros

Θερμά συλλυπητήρια στην οικογένειά του και στους οικείους του.Ήταν πολύ ξαφνικό...καλό του ταξίδι...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Καλο ταξιδι Καρολε_

----------


## maria korre

Καλό ταξίδι στον καλλιτέχνη συνταξιδιώτη μας! Συλλυπητήρια στην οικογένειά του!

----------


## thanos75

Κρίμα...κρίμα, κουράγιο και συλλυπητήρια στους οικείους του

----------


## cataman

Τα θερμά μου συλλυπητήρια στους δικούς του ανθρώπους αλλά και σε όλους εμάς που τον γνωρίσαμε μέσα από αυτό το forum.
Καλό του ταξίδι.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Δυστυχώς, ο αγαπητός μας φίλος Κώστας Σαρλής (BEN BRUCE) δεν είναι πια κοντά μας, καθώς έλυσε νωρίς του κάβους για το αιώνιο ταξίδι. 

Αποτέλεσε ένα απ' τα κορυφαία μέλη του nautilia.gr με πλούσια προσφορά, η οποία θα παραμένει ως παρακαταθήκη μέσα στις σελίδες του.

Ήταν ένας γνήσιος καραβολάτρης και ταλαντούχος μοντελιστής πλοίων. Θερμά συλλυπητήρια στους οικείους του. Καλό Παράδεισο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Έφυγε ένας φίλος κ καλός γνώστης της ακτοπλοϊας γιά το ταξίδι χωρίς γυρισμό,πάει να βρει τον άλλο φίλο μας κ μέλος κ αυτός του nautilia τον Γιάννη Μαντζούρη που μας είχε αποχαιρετησει πριν σχεδόν 2 χρόνια.
Καλό ταξίδι ΚΏΣΤΑ,ας είναι ελαφρύ το χώμα που θα σε σκεπάσει.Θερμά συλλυπητήρια στην κοπέλα του.

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Δυστυχώς, ο αγαπητός μας φίλος Κώστας Σαρλής (BEN BRUCE) δεν είναι πια κοντά μας, καθώς έλυσε νωρίς του κάβους για το αιώνιο ταξίδι.



Η εξόδιος ακολουθία θα ψαλεί την προσεχή Τετάρτη 2 Μαρτίου στις 11:00 στον Ι.Ν.  Αγίου Ανδρέα στην Αγία Παρασκευή Αττικής και κατόπιν η ταφή στο  Κοιμητήριο Βύρωνα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Η εξόδιος ακολουθία θα ψαλεί την προσεχή Τετάρτη 2 Μαρτίου στις 11:00 στον Ι.Ν.  Αγίου Ανδρέα στην Αγία Παρασκευή Αττικής και κατόπιν η ταφή στο  Κοιμητήριο Βύρωνα.


Ήταν καλός χριστιανός κ εκεί ήταν η εκκλησία που εκκλησιάζετο...

----------


## christoscorfu

Θερμά συλλυπητήρια στους οικείους του.  Καλό του ταξίδι.

----------


## Ellinis

Καλό του ταξίδι... και κουράγιο στους οικείους του! Ένας καλός άνθρωπος που πάντα βοηθούσε ανοιχτόκαρδα έφυγε από κοντά μας. Καραβολάτρης από τους λίγους, καλλιτέχνης στην δουλειά του, ότι και να πω δεν θα είναι αρκετό για να περιγράψει το βάθος της προσωπικότητας του... θα μας λείψει! 

oceanic (81).jpg

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Φιλε μου και αδερφε μου Κωστη...Με στεναχωρησες παρα πολυ ..Αλλα λεγαμε πριν λιγες μερες...Καλο και γαληνιο ταξιδι στις απεραντες θαλασσες με τα βαπορια που αγαπουσες...Καλη ανταμωση και σε ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΑ....

----------


## Maiandros

Η ξαφνική απώλεια του φίλου μας Κώστα μας γέμισε όλους θλίψη..., ακόμα δεν μπορούμε να το πιστέψουμε...Καραβολατρης με πολλές γνώσεις, έντονη προσωπικότητα,ταλαντούχος με πολύ μεράκι και πάθος στις δημιουργίες του και πάνω απ'όλα άνθρωπος με ευαισθησίες.Θερμα συλλυπητήρια και δύναμη στους οικείους του

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

…κατά περίεργη σύμπτωση, χάζευα τα πανέμορφα μοντελάκια του «Άγιο Γεώργιο» και «Παναγία Τήνου», αμέσως  πριν διαβάσω τα μηνύματα με την φοβερή είδηση….   :Grumpy:

----------


## proussos

Μέχρι και σήμερα είχα την ελπίδα ότι μας κάνεις κάποιο αστείο...από αυτά τα πικάντικα που συνήθιζες !
Μας έβαλες δύσκολα αγαπημένε !
Τι να πρωτοθυμηθώ...τι να συνειδητοποιήσω...
Όπου κι αν κοιτάξω , σε βλέπω μπροστά μου...σε βαρδιόλες , σε γέφυρες , σε τραπεζαρίες...νοιώθω τον φακό της φωτογραφικής σου να με κοιτάζει...μα αυτή τη φορά κι εκείνος δακρύζει !
Δεν νομίζω να διαφωνήσει κάποιος να σε αποκαλέσω "ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΚΩΣΤΑ"...έγραψες τόσα μίλια μαζί μας , έφτιαξες τόσα πλοία , απέκτησες τόσες γνώσεις όσο κανείς άλλος "ειδικός" !
Να πας στο καλό...στις θάλασσες τ'ουρανού...για να ταξιδέψεις όλα τα ποιοτικά και ασύγκριτα σκαριά σου , όπως μόνο εσύ ξέρεις...και πότε-πότε να έρχεσαι να κάνουμε τα χειριστήρια "βεντάλια" !
Φτωχότερη ήδη η ναυτική γειτονιά των εκλεκτών !!!
Καλό σου ταξίδι Κωστή !

----------


## thanos75

Κρίμα, τόσο νέος! Τον είχα και εγώ γνωρίσει από κοντά, έχουμε μάθει από τι έφυγε?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Κρίμα, τόσο νέος! Τον είχα και εγώ γνωρίσει από κοντά, έχουμε μάθει από τι έφυγε?


Αγαπητέ Θάνο από καρκίνο στον οισοφάγο κ προσωπικά αναρρωτιέμαι αν αυτό οφείλεται στα χημικά που εισέπνεε ενδεχομένως χωρίς μέτρα προστασιας λόγω της κατασκευής μοντέλων πλοίων με την οποία ως γνωστόν ασχολείτο.
Καλός φίλος,τα λέγαμε από κοντά όποτε περνούσε από την δουλειά μου.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Καλο ταξιδι Κωστα...

274713389_342263781151110_3024308300430457557_n.jpg

----------


## thanos75

> Αγαπητέ Θάνο από καρκίνο στον οισοφάγο κ προσωπικά αναρρωτιέμαι αν αυτό οφείλεται στα χημικά που εισέπνεε ενδεχομένως χωρίς μέτρα προστασιας λόγω της κατασκευής μοντέλων πλοίων με την οποία ως γνωστόν ασχολείτο.
> Καλός φίλος,τα λέγαμε από κοντά όποτε περνούσε από την δουλειά μου.


Δεν είναι καθόλου απίθανο αυτό που λες Βαγγέλη, σε κάθε περίπτωση ΚΡΙΜΑ εις τη νιοστή! Θα μας τον θυμίζουν πάντα πάντως τα τόσο ωραία μοντέλα που έφτιαχνε....

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Αγαπητέ Θάνο από καρκίνο στον οισοφάγο κ προσωπικά αναρρωτιέμαι αν αυτό οφείλεται στα χημικά που εισέπνεε ενδεχομένως χωρίς μέτρα προστασιας λόγω της κατασκευής μοντέλων πλοίων με την οποία ως γνωστόν ασχολείτο.
> Καλός φίλος,τα λέγαμε από κοντά όποτε περνούσε από την δουλειά μου.




...αν μιλάμε για υγρή πολυουρεθάνη, είναι αποδεδειγμένο από δεκαετίες  ότι οι αναθυμιάσεις που βγάζει είναι καρκινογόνες...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ...αν μιλάμε για υγρή πολυουρεθάνη, είναι αποδεδειγμένο από δεκαετίες  ότι οι αναθυμιάσεις που βγάζει είναι καρκινογόνες...


Χρώματα ,κόλλες δεν είναι καρκινογόνα;;

----------


## despo

Μόλις άνοιξα ξανά τον υπολογιστή μετα απο μέρες λόγω βλάβης και έμαθα τα πολύ δυσάρεστα νέα για τον φίλο μας τον Κώστα, τον οποίο είχα την τύχη να γνωρίσω απο κοντά. Κρίμα τι να πώ τόσο νέος....
Τα θερμά συλλυπητήρια στους οικείους του και σίγουρα θα μας λείψει !!!

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Χρώματα ,κόλλες δεν είναι καρκινογόνα;;



... όχι τόσο.  'Εχουν, φυσικά, κάποια τοξικότητα, αλλά πλέον τα κάνουν "βιολογικών" προδιαγραφών και δεν μπορούν να προκαλέσουν σοβαρή ζημιά.  Το άλλο, όμως, είναι "διάβολος" γιατί χρησιμοποιείται αυτούσιο για κατασκευές και δεν επιδέχεται βελτιώσεων. Πρέπει να φοράς μάσκα.  Αυτά, όμως,  δεν μπορεί να μην τα ήξερε ο συγχωρεμένος...

----------


## Joyrider

Κρίμα, καλό ταξίδι, νέος άνθρωπος...ας μη ξεχνάμε ότι είμαστε η γενιά του Τσερνομπίλ και τέτοιες αρρώστιες μας έχουν τσακίσει.

----------


## manoubras 33

Τα θερμά μου συλλυπητήρια. Πολύ άδικο. Ας αναπαυθεί εν ειρήνη.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Ότι και να πείς κανείς είναι λίγο για τον Κώστα, μόνο καλά λόγια.
Ο θεός να τον αναπαύσει, Καλό Ταξίδι.

----------


## Στέφανος

Θερμά συλλυπητήρια στους οικείους του!


Τελικά δεν φτιάξαμε ποτέ το αφιέρωμα σε έναν κοινό μας παλαιό φίλο.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το Σάββατο 2 Απριλίου στον Ι.Ν. Αγίου Ανδρέα στην Αγία Παρασκευή Αττικής θα τελεστεί το 40ημερο μνημόσυνο στον αείμνηστο φίλο μας Κώστα Σαρλή (BEN BRUCE).

----------


## karavofanatikos

Στο τρέχον τεύχος του περιοδικού Εφοπλιστής (Απρίλιος 2022) υπάρχει εκτενές αφιέρωμα στον αείμνηστο φίλο μας Κώστα Σαρλή.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στο τρέχον τεύχος του περιοδικού Εφοπλιστής (Απρίλιος 2022) υπάρχει εκτενές αφιέρωμα στον αείμνηστο φίλο μας Κώστα Σαρλή.


Περίμενα κάτι περισσότερο,ήταν κ συνεργάτης τους.

----------

